# 2004 Bimmerfest NY Auto Show Dinner!



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ok... time to get organized! 

We have set the evening of Saturday, April 10, 2004 for the Bimmerfest NY Auto Show Dinner!

*If you're interested in attending (even if you're not 100% sure if you'll be able to come) please drop me an email at [email protected] with:

1. Your Fest Name
2. How many guests (including yourself)*

Last year we brought together about a dozen Fest folks and their significant others and had a great time! So come out to the 2004 NY International Auto Show at the Javits Center on April 10th, spend a day in the city, and have dinner with your fellow Fest members! :thumbup:

Depending on the interest this year, we may need to find a bigger restaurant to accomodate us :bigpimp: so please contact me so that we can start the planning process, and I'll keep this thread updated with attendees and location.

I look forward to seeing familiar faces and meeting new Fest members this year!


----------

